# just one more dog



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

saw this and thought would be worth sharing, Im sure will bring a smile to a few of you 

Just One more Dog!

One Dog Is No Trouble And Two Are So Funny
The Third One Is Easy, The Fourth One's A Honey

... The Fifth Is Delightful, The Sixth One's A Breeze
You Find You Can Live With A Housefly With Ease

So How 'Bout Another? Would You Really Dare?
They're Really Quite Easy, But Oh Lord, The Hair!

With Dogs On The Sofa And Dogs On The Bed
And Crates In The Kitchen Its No Bother You Said

They're Really No Trouble, Their Manners Are Great
What's Just One More Dane And One More Little Crate?

The Sofa Is Hairy, The Windows Are Crusty
The Floor Is All Footprints, The Furniture's Dusty

The Housekeeping suffers But What Do You Care?
Who Minds A Few Nose prints And A Little More Hair?

So Let's Keep A Puppy, You Can Always Find Room
And A Little More Time For The Dust Cloth And Broom

There's Hardly A Limit To The Dogs You Can Add
The Thought Of A Cutback Sure Makes You Feel Sad

Each One Is Special, So Useful, So Funny
The Food Bill Grows Larger, You Owe The Vet Money

Your Folks Never Visit, Few Friends Come To Stay
Except Other Dog Folks Who Live The Same Way

Your Lawn Has Now Died and your Shrubs Are Dead Too
Your Weekends Are Busy, Your Off With Your Crew

There's Dog Food And Vitamins, Training And Shots
And Entries And Travel And Motels Which Cost Lots

Is It Worth It You Wonder? Are You Caught In A Trap?
Then That Favorite Comes Up And Climbs In Your Lap

His Look Says You're Special And You Know That You Will
Keep All The Critters In Spite Of The Bill

Some Just For Showing And Some Just To Breed
And Some Just For Loving, They All Fill A Need

Winter Is A Hassle But The Dogs Love It True
And They Must Have Their Walks Tho' You Are Numb And Blue

Late Evening Is Awful, You Scream And You Shout
At The Dogs On The Sofa Who Refuse To Go Out

The Dogs And The Dog Shows, The Travel, The Thrills
The Work And The Worry, The Pressure, The Bills

The Whole Thing Seems Worth It, The Dogs Are Your Life
They're Charming And Funny And Offset The Strife

Your Lifestyle Has Changed, Things Just Won't Be The Same
Yes Those Dogs Are Addictive And So's The Dog Game

-author unknown


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Lol thats funny.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

That's too cute. LOL!!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

awwwwww thats cute!


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

I love it lol .. minus the crusty windows lol


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

Lmaooooooo they ain't lying about the hair and paw prints on the floor! I hear it everyday from my wife


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

NoWuCmE... said:


> Lmaooooooo they ain't lying about the hair and paw prints on the floor! I hear it everyday from my wife


 Well then wipe your dang feet when you come in the house! 

Cute poem angel, thanks for sharing


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

Carriana said:


> Well then wipe your dang feet when you come in the house!
> 
> Cute poem angel, thanks for sharing


Hahaha! listen here woman...I said paw prints...not the size 13's

Now find that mop and get to work...lol jk ladies


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

NoWuCmE... said:


> Hahaha! listen here woman...I said paw prints...not the size 13's
> 
> Now find that mop and get to work...lol jk ladies


ooooo, you might not like where that mop ends up talking like that LMAO :angeldevi


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

angelbaby said:


> ooooo, you might not like where that mop ends up talking like that LMAO :angeldevi


As long as you mop the floor with it FIRST!! Lmao


----------

